

Ask HN: Best place online to learn building web apps? - Wesmax27

I am sick of having a great idea for a web app, yet no way to execute a simple version to try to get funding or help with it.  Can anyone give recommendations on the best entry level language and where I can learn it online?  I am thinking Ruby on Rails would be a good place to start.<p>Thanks in advance.
======
gridspy
The Django Book is a great way to start with the Python Framework "Django" -
Like Ruby on Rails but in Python (and thus with more awesome) -
<http://www.djangobook.com/en/2.0/>

------
dougireton
If you are interested in Rails, try this: <http://guides.rails.info/>, based
on Rails 3.0 which is in final beta.

